# So my Game is Corrupt... (Fixed, yay!)



## Holla (Mar 18, 2021)

Edit: I have thankfully fixed my corrupt data! Read my post further down in the thread for more details. I’ll be leaving the rest of this post as is in case it helps out someone else with a similar problem in the future. Thanks for the help and kind words everyone! ^_^

——————————————

I downloaded the new Sanrio update last night just fine and was able to play for a bit as well. Fast forward to today and now I’m having problems.

I went to start up my game and after an extremely long load time it errored out with code 2002-2060. It did that twice so I powered off my Switch fully and powered it back on again. I was then able to get into the game just fine after that. I saved and quit (fully closed out the game) a bit later for dinner.

After dinner I came back and it’s giving me the same error again. Restarting the console didn’t fix it this time. Upon googling the error code Nintendo said to 1. Make sure you have the latest system update (which I do) and 2. Go into data management settings and check for corrupt data. So I did that and...






    

So now I’m redownloading the game as it prompted me (I have a digital copy). My internet is pretty slow though so now I have to wait 2-3+ hours before finding out if my island is ok  not. I do have save backup enabled but I can’t help but be on edge right now...

I worked hard and had a ton of fun making Moon Prism into a Sailor Moon themed island and I still have lots more that I want to do with it. Tonight I was going to some standees but that’s not going to happen...

I doubt anyone can really help me right now but thanks for reading and feel free to join me in praying to the Animal Crossing gods that my island is ok.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 18, 2021)

Oh god that's horrible news! Really sorry you found yourself in this spot.

I do want to reassure you though that if you turned on the island back up feature, that it gets backed up every single day youre connected to the Internet so in theory it should be the same as some time yesterday.

I do believe to get access to the save back up you need to contact nintendo however since they're not wanting people to use it to recover items they gave away.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 18, 2021)

One possible scenario which I seriously hope to be your case is that: only the game files were corrupted and your save data is safe (since you had no errors or interruptions _while_ saving).


----------



## oak (Mar 18, 2021)

Please universe let Holla's save data be revived, amen. Is there a Nintendo support chat possibly online? Maybe they can help give you some answers.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 18, 2021)

Oh no. I hope you can recover it somehow. 

It's been a really long time since I've had save game corruption for a video game. I think if that happened on Animal Crossing that would feel especially crushing.


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 18, 2021)

_Wishing upon the Animal Crossing gods that your save data is safe._ 

I'll gladly help out reimburse any items lost if the worst case scenario happens. Though, you'll likely be fine if you did enable backup, just a matter of getting a helpful representative when calling Nintendo support.


----------



## Holla (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks for the comments everyone I really appreciate it. I'll update my situation once my game fully redownloads in a few hours. If I'm still having trouble after that then I'll try contacting Nintendo.


----------



## BalloonFight (Mar 18, 2021)

I have a feeling that at least your last backup save will be around still and it was only the game that got corrupted. The re-download/install should do the trick. Sending good vibes into the universe for you!


----------



## KayDee (Mar 18, 2021)

Once you download the game, try to start it with your internet off just in case the game tries to do anything funny and mess up whatever back up you have with Nintendo. Hopefully everything is okay.


----------



## Valzed (Mar 18, 2021)

Oh no! I'm so, so sorry! I'm really hoping you'll save date will be okay and your island will be safe.


----------



## Bluelady (Mar 18, 2021)

What an awful situation! I swear that I hear more stories about games corrupting in ACNH than I did with ACNL.

Um, I tried to visit your most recent dream address, but it didn’t let me. However, it did let me revisit your DA from 2 months ago. I’m taking screenshots at the moment. Please let me know if you do end up needing them. 

Also, I’ll be more than happy to help you rebuild your island if you need to (hopefully you don’t have to) and/or decide to stick to this theme.


----------



## th8827 (Mar 18, 2021)

I hope that you have uploaded your Island to the Cloud.


----------



## Holla (Mar 18, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> What an awful situation! I swear that I hear more stories about games corrupting in ACNH than I did with ACNL.
> 
> Um, I tried to visit your most recent dream address, but it didn’t let me. However, it did let me revisit your DA from 2 months ago. I’m taking screenshots at the moment. Please let me know if you do end up needing them.
> 
> Also, I’ll be more than happy to help you rebuild your island if you need to (hopefully you don’t have to) and/or decide to stick to this theme.



Wow that’s weird how it wouldn’t let you visit my latest dream address. Yeah I’ve heard of several corruptions happening to people and I’ve always been careful but I never imagined it would actually happen to me. 

Thanks for offering to help me rebuild if it comes to that. My download should finally be done here soon so hopefully it won’t be needed. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## IndiaHawker (Mar 18, 2021)

If it's any help the backup feature saved my island when I broke my Switch


----------



## Holla (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks for the concern everyone but I have good news. The game has fully redownloaded and I was able to get into my game perfectly fine actually a fair bit faster than before even. I also used the corrupt files checker and it came back clean!  





For anyone running into this thread in the future to check for corrupt data go into your Switch’s settings > data management > manage software > select Animal Crossing > check for corrupt data.

My game (not save) must have become corrupt somehow after the recent update so thankfully downloading a clean copy of the game seemed to have fixed my issue.


----------



## BalloonFight (Mar 18, 2021)

Niceeee, that's great news! When it says game corrupted on a digital copy, that's like 99% of the time just a reinstall needed. Nintendo adding the save backup might be their best update ever for ACNH lol


----------



## Bluelady (Mar 18, 2021)

Oh, thank goodness! Your town is really pretty, I'm glad that it's safe. I'm going to bookmark your last post, because I'm sure that I will forget about this tip if I don't.


----------



## angelcat621 (Mar 18, 2021)

Glad to hear your file is okay! If that happened to me I probably would freak out, even though I have backup enabled.


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2021)

i’m so glad to hear that your file is okay! i can’t imagine how terrifying this must’ve been for you. >_<


----------



## LilyLynne (Mar 19, 2021)

Great news !!


----------

